# Tim Newbold Lessers?



## fishinwithducks (Nov 15, 2012)

Has anyone bought any they look good in the pics that ghg released but i saw a pic and they looked terrible whats everyones thoughts?


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

Great question!!! Alot of photos make decoys in general, duck or goose look pretty good but I really like to see them in person with someone that already has the decoys your looking for or a store that will let you take them outside (which I have done) during cloudy and sunny days before buying any of them. What it boils down to is what you like the best.


----------



## fishinwithducks (Nov 15, 2012)

has anyone got a hold of some yet all i can find is rogers havin them and i really dont wanna buy decoys that look terrible the goose is in the bottom corner and this photo is from Shawn Stahl ghg prostaff


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Buddy of mine bought some of the new honkers and the paint is already flaking off like they have mange. He wanted to add some different poses to his 4 doz DSD spread and believe me, he babies his decoys. Didn't help one bit and they already look like they're 5 years old and his season is only half done.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Your question really doesn't make any sense especially since you've answered it twice for yourself. If you think they look terrible judging from pictures that should make them look their best, don't buy them.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

WingedShooter7 said:


> Your question really doesn't make any sense especially since you've answered it twice for yourself. If you think they look terrible judging from pictures that should make them look their best, don't buy them.


Yup and those decoys in the pic are also the honkers, not the lessers...


----------



## fishinwithducks (Nov 15, 2012)

i asked shaun and he said they are lessers and im just wondering if it was a fluke or what?? Anyone got the honkers? Or FFD? just wanna do some research before i invest in 4 more dozen!


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD (Jan 22, 2010)

dsm16428 said:


> WingedShooter7 said:
> 
> 
> > Your question really doesn't make any sense especially since you've answered it twice for yourself. If you think they look terrible judging from pictures that should make them look their best, don't buy them.
> ...


Wrong, the bottom right decoy is a lesser. 
and there Honkers and lessers are having extreme paint issues. i dont like the lessers seen them in person and nothing like the prototypes. hope the snows are a different story.


----------



## fishinwithducks (Nov 15, 2012)

i was really lookin foreward to them because of the price now looks like im going to have to keep shoppin!


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Snowgooseman__SD said:


> dsm16428 said:
> 
> 
> > WingedShooter7 said:
> ...


Nit picker. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------

